# Iwan Ries



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

I wanted to post a quick review of the Iwan Ries store in Chicago. I took my first visit to the store today. The store is located on Wabash Ave in Chicago. It is a few blocks from The Palmer House and in the jewlery district. The store is on the second floor of the building. When you arrive at the building their is a plesant room note just outside. When you go up you walk into a great lounge area The store is amazing. Their are thousands of pipes. I was overwhelmed by the number of pipes in the store. Their are also many many blends of tobacco. 

While at the store I purchased a Big Ben bulldog and some Esoterica Dorchester. 

Sorry about the spelling I am on my I phone right now. Just had to rave about how amazing the store is. They have a way bigger selection than they do online.


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi AccordDude,

I haven't been in Iwan Ries since the late 1980s when Chuck Levy (is my memory failing) ran the store.

Certainly one of the landmark American smokeshops. I liked Chuck and hope that he's doing well (ayone know how he;s doing?).

Regards,

Pete


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

accorddude said:


> I wanted to post a quick review of the Iwan Ries store in Chicago. I took my first visit to the store today. The store is located on Wabash Ave in Chicago. It is a few blocks from The Palmer House and in the jewlery district. The store is on the second floor of the building. When you arrive at the building their is a plesant room note just outside. When you go up you walk into a great lounge area The store is amazing. Their are thousands of pipes. I was overwhelmed by the number of pipes in the store. Their are also many many blends of tobacco.
> 
> While at the store I purchased a Big Ben bulldog and some Esoterica Dorchester.
> 
> Sorry about the spelling I am on my I phone right now. Just had to rave about how amazing the store is. They have a way bigger selection than they do online.


I have only dealt with them online and the quality and services has been wonderful


----------



## hedgehorn (Nov 22, 2009)

AcworthAl said:


> I have only dealt with them online and the quality and services has been wonderful


I have bought pipes and tobacco from Iwan and their prices are good and service is excellent. Shipped to my door in two days. :mrgreen:


----------



## hedgehorn (Nov 22, 2009)

Also I bought an old Jobey that is in very good shape as well as a Butz Choquin sand blasted classic. I am going to be busy cleaning and sanitizing pipes.


----------

